# international 574 using engine oil



## eferry (Mar 10, 2013)

i have this problem with my international 574 using engine oil it started a few years back when she broke the crank shaft so while we were replacing that we thought it would be a good time to change the pistons and liners as they were badly wore. When we got her all build back up and started using her we noticed there was blue smoke and was using a wee bit of oil, we were told we just need to give here plenty of work and it would all stop but it didn't, we then got the head done up, it helped with the smoke a bit but the oil just seemed to get worse and worse and she wasn't leaking it now after a days work she would use up to near 2 gallons. so we took the manifold off to see were any of them wet and from the front number 2 and 4 were so we then stripped her again to see what the problem was and we noticed a again from the front number 2 injector was very oily but dry at the bottom so we took out number 2 and 4 pistons and noticed that on top was very black and on just one side was black so now stuck on what is the problem so if any one could help it would be much appreciated thanks Edmund


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Some questions??

Where are you located??

What oil do you use, (not brand?? But API rating??)

How many hours since rebuild and hoe many hours a year do you do??

I presume when you stripped it there were no broken rings or other bore damage??


----------



## eferry (Mar 10, 2013)

Turns out that the mechanic didn't put new pistons and rings when he said he did so she just needs new pistons and ring


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Ahhhhh !!!

O for a good mechanic ???

Before fitting new pistons to the worn liners they need to be glaze busted with a "flex hone". Do not use a flat stone glaze buster!!

However you may find that complete liner and piston kits are cheaper than pistons and rings on their own ??

Important!! What oil do you intend to use?? And how many hours a year do you expect to run??

These engines like and need work!! Light running can soon glaze them up and lead to oil consumption, but if light running is going to occur there are things you can do to ease the glazing and oil consumption issue!!

Some times the latest high spec oils can be too good for the application!!


----------

